# [portage] une idée !

## novazur

Bonjour,

Il m'est venu une idée à l'instant, si si !

Et comme il faut toujours noter une idée, autant le faire ici, d'autant que nous avons maintenant un représentant en charge de transmettre nos idées  :Very Happy: 

Le contexte :

Malheureusement, tous les softs n'existent pas dans portage, et, même si la base s'élargit sans cesse, on peut évidemment considérer que ça sera toujours le cas. Aussi, il nous arrive à plus ou moins tous j'imagine, d'installer des choses hors portage.

Du coup, se pose le problèmes des dépendances. Pas vraiment de savoir quoi installer, car après tout, c'est bien de la responsabilité de celui qui installe que de savoir quoi faire, mais plutôt de garder un world cohérent, et surtout, traçable dans le temps. Tout ceci, dans le but de garder un système le plus propre possible, car si vous êtes comme moi, c'est aussi votre souci.

Exemple :

Je veux m'installer une web-application qui n'est pas dans portage, style Dolibarr. Elle nécessite un certain nombre de packages, genre PEAR-XXX. Donc, j'y vais de mes petites mains, et j'emerge PEAR-XXX. Seulement, le jour où je vire Dolibarr, je serai incapable de me souvenir que pour lui, j'avais aussi installé PEAR-XXX par portage. Du coup, mon world restera polué de ce PEAR-XXX qui se mettre à jour à chaque fois, totalement inutilement. De plus, plus de softs installés, plus de failles de sécurités potentielles.

Un autre exemple, celui de l'évolution des ebuilds, même s'il est beaucoup moins flagrant et révélateur. J'emerge 2 softs dont j'ai besoin, XXX et YYY. Demain, XXX devient une dépendance de YYY (lebuild s'est amélioré). Dans l'absolu, je pourrais/devrais retirer XXX de mon world, ce que je ne ferai pas puisque je serai incapable de faire le ménage dedans.

Suggestion :

L'idée qui m'est venue (mais il y a évidemment d'autres solutions), serait de pouvoir mettre un commentaire lorsque l'on emerge un package, genre :

```
emerge PEAR-XXX PEAR-YYY PEAR-ZZZ -comment "Pour fonctionnement Dolibarr"
```

Ce commentaire serait inclu dans le fichier world. Les outils gentoo permettrait de récupérer des informations par rapport à ce commentaire :

```
$ qcomment -l

[1] Pour fonctionnement Dolibarr

     PEAR-XXX

     PEAR-YYY

     PEAR-ZZZ

[2] ...

$ qwhy 1

Pour fonctionnement Dolibarr

PEAR-XXX

PEAR-YYY

PEAR-ZZZ
```

On peut envisager un outil pour unmerger tous les softs liés à un commentaire, etc... Cela permettrait de faire des regroupements, et de lier entre eux des softs emergés autrement que par les pures dépendances.

Bon, évidemment, on peut prendre son bloc-note et tout noter dans son coin, c'est bien entendu ce que je fais, et que chacun doit faire aussi si besoin, mais je me dis que si le merveilleux outil qu'est portage pouvait le prendre en compte, ça serait encore mieux  :Smile: 

Vous en pensez quoi, vous ?

PS : Pas taper hein, c'est juste une idée en l'air, comme ça, à chaud...

----------

## ercete

Pour ma part je me pose jamais ce genre de questions, mais c'est un plus qui peut être pratique, surtout que cela n'engage à rien vu que ce n'est qu'un commentaire.

Après la question de le mettre dans le fichier world je penses que cela n'est pas possible.

D'une part parce qu'une floppée de script doivent se baser sur ce fichier et que modifier sa structure veut dire modifier tous ces scripts/progs

par contre un fichier world.comment ca ne mange pas de pain...

*** ma réponse à chaud ***

----------

## CryoGen

Il suffit de faire un ebuild pour l'apps qui n'existe pas dans portage et le tour est joué

Exemple dolibaar... cherche sur ce forum (oui oui dans la section fr) et tu trouveras l'ebuild CVS ...  :Wink: 

EDIT: D'ailleur meme si il n'y pas d'ebuild officiel pour un programme, une petite recherche sur le forum, bugs.gentoo.org, google permet souvent dans trouver un  :Wink: 

----------

## novazur

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Il suffit de faire un ebuild pour l'apps qui n'existe pas dans portage et le tour est joué

 

Bah, je me doutais que l'on me ferait ce genre de réponse.

Il faut voir plus loin que le bout de son nez parfois, et ne pas prendre un exemple pour représentatif de tous les cas.

Si tu n'as jamais eu ce genre de gestion à faire, c'est que tu te contentes d'une utilisation très "sage" de ta gentoo, ce qui est loin d'être mon cas.

Il m'est très fréquent de devoir "noter" quelque part, pourquoi j'installe tel ou tel package, sans même que cela ait un rapport avec  un quelconque ebuild inexistant. Et comme je suis particulièrement soucieux de la maintenance de mon (mes) gentoo(s), je trouve qu'il serait pratique d'avoir ce genre de fonctionnalité intégrée dans portage permettant un tel suivi.

Bien entendu, celui qui n'en a jamais eu besoin ne peut pas comprendre ce besoin. Ce n'est pas non plus utile qu'il le nie pour autant.

----------

## novazur

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> Pour ma part je me pose jamais ce genre de questions, mais c'est un plus qui peut être pratique, surtout que cela n'engage à rien vu que ce n'est qu'un commentaire.

 

Evidemment...

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> Après la question de le mettre dans le fichier world je penses que cela n'est pas possible.
> 
> D'une part parce qu'une floppée de script doivent se baser sur ce fichier et que modifier sa structure veut dire modifier tous ces scripts/progs

 

Pas tout à fait d'accord. Dans le cadre d'une refonte de portage, j'imagine bien que tous les scripts associés sont à revoir, et c'est à ce moment là que de telles options peuvent être intégrées, à conditions d'avoir été suggérées.

Ça m'étonnerait que les développeurs de gentoo n'aient jamais envisagé de revoir entièrement ce fichier world relativement archaïque.

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> par contre un fichier world.comment ca ne mange pas de pain...

 

Oui, mais bon, multiplier des fichiers, avec des infos en doublon n'est pas nécessairement le plus intéressant non plus.

----------

## CryoGen

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Il suffit de faire un ebuild pour l'apps qui n'existe pas dans portage et le tour est joué 
> 
> Bah, je me doutais que l'on me ferait ce genre de réponse.
> 
> Il faut voir plus loin que le bout de son nez parfois, et ne pas prendre un exemple pour représentatif de tous les cas.
> ...

 

Je ne vois pas en quoi creer une ebuild pour une application non existante sera pas utilie pour toi... ca t'installerai tes dépendances et tu pourrai aussi avoir acces à emerge -C pour supprimer ton application.

N'est-il pas mieux de passer par le systeme de packages de la distro plutot que d'installer soit meme un package ?

Et le jour ou un application veut la meme dépendnace que ton application sans ebuild et que tu decide de justement supprimer cette derniere. Tu vois dans ton world ta dependance commenter et donc tu la vires... idiot non ?

J'ai deja installé des application sans ebuild, mais jamais hors de mon /home histoire d'eviter les ennuis. S'il ya des dépendances à installer je les installs si je veux supprimer mon programme, il suffit de voir quelles ont été les dépendances nécessaire dans le fichier README.qui bien souvent indique les dépendances (direct il est vrai)... 

Enfin si tu viens sur un forum pour que tout le monde te disent "super ton idée" et envoyer chier ceux qui critiquent... pas la peine de venir sur un forum.

----------

## novazur

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Je ne vois pas en quoi creer une ebuild pour une application non existante sera pas utilie pour toi... ca t'installerai tes dépendances et tu pourrai aussi avoir acces à emerge -C pour supprimer ton application.

 

Bon, euh, comment te le dire...?

Ceci n'était qu'un exemple. Il y a tout un tas d'autres cas pour avoir besoin de regrouper des installations avec un critère commun tel qu'un commentaire.

Pourquoi fais-tu une telle fixation sur l'installation par emerge ou pas ?

Si mon souhait était d'installer des choses hors portage, je n'aurais pas lancé ce sujet !

Soyons clairs et constructifs, pour avancer un peu. Tu es contre le principe de permettre l'ajout de commentaires lors d'installations par portage ? Pourquoi (en oubliant un peu les ebuilds stp) ?

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Enfin si tu viens sur un forum pour que tout le monde te disent "super ton idée" et envoyer chier ceux qui critiquent... pas la peine de venir sur un forum.

 

Si tu n'aimes pas, tu n'es pas obligé de dégoûter les autres.

Un critique constructive, oui, mais une vue réductrice par le petit bout de la lorgnette...

Ceci dit, si ce que tu veux entendre dire est : "il faut faire des ebuilds pour tous les softs" alors, voilà, je l'ai dit, c'est bon là ? On peut revenir au sujet qui nous intéresse ? (si le sujet ne t'intéresse pas, tu es libre d'en ouvrir un autre tu sais).

<sur le même ton>

Si tu viens sur un forum, répondre à la suggestion d'un autre, sans accepter qu'il argumente pour la défendre, tu n'es pas non plus obligé de venir sur ce forum

</sur le même ton>

----------

## truc

et hop pour nettoyer ton  world comme tu le voudrais:

Clean out your world file

Sache que ça a même été integré à portage: app-portage/udept tellement c'était bien;)

----------

## kaworu

Pourquoi pas faire un ebuild ?

Je veux dire, portage, c'est ça. Sinon prend un autre package manager...

----------

## Magic Banana

Je suis de l'avis de CryoGen (te sens pas obligé de m'incendier pour autant). Ta proposition ne fait que compliquer les choses puisqu'elle permettrait d'utiliser les ressources de Portage sans Portage lui-meme.

Je m'explique : tu veux écrire dans un fichier utilisé par Portage (ce qui demandera un gros travail pour réécrire toutes les applications utilisant ce fichier) sans que Portage utilise ses ajouts (ce ne sont que des commentaires) et tu veux ajouter des commandes supplémentaires pour lire ce que tu écris. Des commandes dont l'utilité est d'éditer à la main (ou avec encore d'autres commandes que celles du Portage "classique") les fichiers de Portage. Voilà une multiplication de commandes bien inutile et difficile à mettre en oeuvre (réécriture des commandes existantes).

Si tu veux gérer tes logiciels avec Portage, fais un ebuild (comment oublier les ebuild quand on parle de Portage  :Question:  ). C'est simple et nettement plus fonctionnel.

----------

## kwenspc

Idem, pour avoir écrit pas mal d'ebuild pour moi ou d'autres je me suis rendus compte que c'ets au mec qui écrit l'ebuild de gérer les dépendences.

Pour ton exemple avec Dolibarr (mais ça fonctionne pour tout les paquets, dolibarr n'est qu'un exemple on est d'accord), tu peus spécifier la dépendances avec pear dans l'ebuild. 

Après je peux concevoir que le commentaire dans le fichier puisse avoir un interêt. Par rapport à une installe je peus admettre que ce soit plus "lisible" d'avoir droit à ce type de commentaires. Mais ne t'y trompes pas : ça n'a pas d'interêt pour ce qui est de gérer les dépendances. Ça n'aurait un interêt purement "ergnonmique" pour la lisibilité de l'install de l'utilisateur, si il pense bien evidemment à ajouter ce commentaire au moment de l'emerge. 

Sinon, comme les autres te l'ont signalé, portage a vu la création de pas mal d'outils trés performants qui permettent de nettoyer world etc... Je comprends que tu tiennes à ton idée  :Smile:   mais je pense alors qu'il faudrait recentrer le but de cette dernière.

----------

## blasserre

désolé mais je me range aussi du coté des "pas-touche-à-world"

par contre /var/log/emerge.log me semble beaucoup moins dangereux à utiliser

parce qu'un log... qui l'utilise ? (  :Very Happy:  PAS TAPER !) à part genlop peut-être ?

```
 # echo `date +%s`: __comment__ emerge de whois pour tests  >> /var/log/emerge.log 

 # emerge whois

(...)

 # grep -A2 __comment__ /var/log/emerge.log

1156669617: __comment__ emerge de whois pour tests

1156669623: Started emerge on: Aug 27, 2006 11:07:03

1156669623:  *** emerge --alphabetical whois
```

l'insertion et la recherche dans emerge.log pouvant être scriptée/améliorée

----------

## _Seth_

merci truc c'est bien intéressant ce petit lien vers dep : c'est terrible  :Wink: 

----------

## novazur

Bon, j'ai du vraiment très mal m'expliquer pour que vous ne pensiez tous qu'aux dépendances.

Tout d'abord, sachez bien que je suis un fervent défenseur de portage, et de l'utilisation des ebuilds. Moi aussi je fais les miens, et je les propose sur le bugtracer gentoo.

Mais je vais vous présenter un autre cas pour tenter de vous faire comprendre l'intérêt que je vois à des regroupements d'installation, par des commentaires, ou tout au moyen (peu importe le moyen, c'est le résultat qui compte).

Cependant, merci de bien vouloir prendre ceci pour un exemple qui n'est peut-être pas une nouvelle fois le mieux choisi, et rien d'autres, en ne cherchant pas à le démonter juste par principe, mais en essayant d'avoir une ouverture d'esprit.

Supposon que j'ai une machine, que je destine entre autres, à faire serveur de courrier. J'installe postfix/dovecot/squirrelmail etc... et donc leurs dépendances (donc apache/php...). Je trouve utile (puisque je dois actuellement le noter) de pouvoir regrouper ces installations, de façon, par exemple à pouvoir tous les désinstaller en même temps le jour où cette machine ne fait plus serveur de courrier.

Maintenant, si vraiment il n'y a personne d'autre que moi à avoir à noter quelque part, pourquoi il a installé tel ou tel soft par portage, c'est que je ne dois vraiment pas savoir m'y prendre avec gentoo, ou alors que tous ceux qui ont répondu ici se contente d'une utilisation très basique de leur système.

Par ailleurs, vous avez beau dire, mais faire un ebuild est loin d'être toujours aussi simple, puisque la "request" reste parfois très très longtemps sans être satisfaite.

Un exemple ? FreePBX !

L'installation de ce soft va à l'encontre des principes gentoo, concernant les propriétés de fichiers, les fichiers d'autres appli auquel il touche, le fait de faire tourner apache avec le user asterisk etc... Du coup, il n'y a pas d'ebuild existant, et il n'est pas prêt de rentrer dans portage.

SVP, ne répondez pas "alors, ne l'installe pas" car le sujet n'est absolument pas là.

Par contre, l'installation manuelle elle, est tout à fait possible est simple, mais il faut au préalable installer une ribambelle de softs, qui eux sont dans portage. Les regrouper, pour les désinstaller d'un coup, serait pour moi et pour toute personne installant FreePBX sur une gentoo, un confort inestimable.

Et je le répète, ceux qui n'ont jamais eu ce besoin ne peuvent évidemment pas le comprendre.

PS : je pensais les utilisateurs gentoo un peu moins "conservateurs" et plus ouverts d'esprit.

----------

## novazur

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je suis de l'avis de CryoGen (te sens pas obligé de m'incendier pour autant). Ta proposition ne fait que compliquer les choses puisqu'elle permettrait d'utiliser les ressources de Portage sans Portage lui-meme.

 

Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi cela complique quoi que ce soit. C'est une fonctionnalité optionnelle. Si tu veux ne pas l'utiliser, rien ne t'y oblige, tu continues à faire comme avant sans rien changer à tes habitudes.

Par contre, cela permet à ceux (moi?) qui ont ce besoin, de l'utiliser.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je m'explique : tu veux écrire dans un fichier utilisé par Portage (ce qui demandera un gros travail pour réécrire toutes les applications utilisant ce fichier)

 

Je le répète : je ne parle pas d'ajout immédiat, mais d'ajout dans l'évolution de portage. Tu penses vraiment que quand portage passera en version 3.x, il ne faudra pas tout réécrire ? Et puis, tout réécrire, c'est bien excessif comme jugement.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> sans que Portage utilise ses ajouts (ce ne sont que des commentaires) et tu veux ajouter des commandes supplémentaires pour lire ce que tu écris. Des commandes dont l'utilité est d'éditer à la main (ou avec encore d'autres commandes que celles du Portage "classique") les fichiers de Portage. Voilà une multiplication de commandes bien inutile et difficile à mettre en oeuvre (réécriture des commandes existantes).

 

Inutile juste parce que toi, tu n'en as pas eu besoin ?

Mais, si un contructeur automobile décide d'intégrer le siège enfant à tous ses modèles, le considérerai-je comme inutile parce que je n'ai pas d'enfant alors qu'il est amovible (sans parler du coût, puisqu'ici, personne ne "paye" portage) ?

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Si tu veux gérer tes logiciels avec Portage, fais un ebuild (comment oublier les ebuild quand on parle de Portage  ). C'est simple et nettement plus fonctionnel.

 

Vraiment pas possible de passer au dessus de cette notion ?

Ai-je fait comprendre à un moment que je voulais utiliser portage sans ebuild (ce qui est un non-sens total, pour ne pas dire une absurdité sans nom) ?

Je parle de regroupement d'installation par portage, autrement (mais pas à la place, en supplément !) que par la simpliste (mais indispensable) gestion des dépendances.

Ceci dit, peut-être que c'est parce que j'ai loupé quelque chose, que cette fonctionnalité existe déjà (pas nécessairement sous la forme que j'ai proposée, mais peu importe la forme), et que je ne l'ai pas détectée... Mais si c'est ça, personne n'a été très clair pour me le montrer.

----------

## truc

je crois avoir vu quelque chose de ce style dans les GLEP, mais  je ne saurai exactement. L'objectif c'était justement de pouvoir définir des ensembles d'appli.

Du style, tu veux te faire un pc-réseau, alors tu aurais un méta package our installer tout ce qui serait suceptible de t'interesser .. Etc.. (Je me demande à ce point si tout comme toi je vais réussir à me faire comprendre.. :Smile:  )

mais je ne sais pas après si le but était de te donner la possibilité de créer des ensembles ou si c'était plutôt de fournir un moyen simple d'installer une game d'appli. A méditer donc, (mais après coup je suis quasiment sur que ça figure dans les GLEPs ..)

----------

## kwenspc

 *novazur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : je pensais les utilisateurs gentoo un peu moins "conservateurs" et plus ouverts d'esprit.

 

tsss, et moi qui pensais qu'aucun véritable utilisateur gentoo ne s'enervait jamais sur le forum  :Wink: 

Je pense que pour une bonne partie on a compris le truc. Fin personellement je vois vraiment trés bien ce que tu veux et en effet ça ne touche pas à la gestion des dépendances etc...ok.

En fait ce que tu veux c'est juste une sorte de moyen qui te donne le "feedback" , en quelque sorte, de ton installation et pourquoi tel paquet a été installé etc...

Je comprends l'interêt mais je verrais, dans ces cas là, un système beaucoup évolué que le commentaire dans le fichier world ou emerge.log. Ce serait genre un truc comme ça (je précise, c'est un exemple totalement hypothétique et sans doute faux mais on s'en fout) :

```

emerge --feedback jinzora 

app-www/jinzora

    --> dev-lang/php

    --> dev-db/mysql

    --> net-www/apache

```

et là par exemple on saurait que php, mysql et apache ont été installés pour jinzora. Le problème qui se pose maintenant : imagines que tu installes une autre appli (là encore exemple totalment hypothétique : phpMp2) utilisant les dépendances dont a eu besoin jinzora. Ces dépendances étant déjà installés elles ne vont pas être réinstallés donc. Du coup si tu fait "emerge --feedback phpMp2" il te dit qu'il a installés phpMp2 mais aucune dépendances qui lui sont liés. 

alors la solution ce serait :

 - soit que pour tout paquets installés un arbre inverse de dépendances soit possible d'etre retrouvé (que les dépendances aient été installés ou non pour le paquet demandé)

 - soit que l'inscription d'information "feedback" ne soit mise que si l'utilisateur l'a explicitement demandé ( ce qui reviendrait à ton commentaire en somme)

 - soit que le feedback ne fonctionne que pour les paquet ayant dû installés des paquet ultra-spécifique et qui ne sont liés à aucun autre.

L'idée du commentaire dans le fichier world et/ou emerge.log c'est assez "sale" on va dire. qui plus est ça oblige l'utilisateur à le faire lui même genre emerge truc --comment "blablabla". C'est assez lourd à l'utilisation et qui plus est ça va obliger l'utilisateur à se forcer à faire quelque chose de cohérent sinon ça lui sera d'aucune utilité. Donc, de base ce système est pas interessant puisqu'il n'aide qu'à 1/3 du boulot l'utilistauer à se retrouver dans son installe  :Confused:  c'est qui est un peu dommage.

Réfléchis, je pense qu'un système automatique serait plus adéquat, nettement même! Pour ce qui est de la perennité de ton idée maintenant je pense qu'il te faut la soumettre aux developpeurs gentoo pour savoir si elle vaut le coup ou non. Et t'attends pas à un acceuil avec des "hourra c'est l'idée du siècle". Un système de sauvegarde d'arbre inverse comme je l'ai montré plus haut, par exemple, ce n'est pas une idée nouvelle : elle a été rejeté à maintes reprises. Y en a eu des idées d'améliorations, et trés interessante et importante, comma par exemple l'amélioration de portage au niveau du cache voir même de la manière de sotcker l'arbre portage (l'un avait fait un truc avec diff, un autre avec une bdd, l'autre avec cdb qui est d'ailleurs utilisable moyennant une bidouille) : à chaque fois les devs officiels ont rejetés ces idées. Sans doute avaient ilsdes préoccuppations autre.

Loin de moi l'idée de te détourner de ton idée et de te décourager, mais avant de faire quoique ce soit (en production) reflechis y, étoffe là puis soumet là aux devs gentoo. Et là tu sauras si ça vaut le coup de la mettre en pratique ou pas.

----------

## novazur

 *truc wrote:*   

> je crois avoir vu quelque chose de ce style dans les GLEP, mais  je ne saurai exactement. L'objectif c'était justement de pouvoir définir des ensembles d'appli.

 

Merci pour ce soutien inespéré !

 *truc wrote:*   

> Du style, tu veux te faire un pc-réseau, alors tu aurais un méta package our installer tout ce qui serait suceptible de t'interesser .. Etc.. (Je me demande à ce point si tout comme toi je vais réussir à me faire comprendre.. )

 

 :Very Happy: 

Y a des jours, hein !

 *truc wrote:*   

> mais je ne sais pas après si le but était de te donner la possibilité de créer des ensembles ou si c'était plutôt de fournir un moyen simple d'installer une game d'appli. A méditer donc, (mais après coup je suis quasiment sur que ça figure dans les GLEPs ..)

 

Il m'aurait étonné que personne d'autre que moi n'ait eu le besoin, et que personne n'ait pensé à une telle fonctionnalité. Mais bon, je me disais qu'il vallait mieux qu'elle existe en double (l'idée), plutôt que de la garder en me disant qu'on avait bien du y penser avant moi.

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> je crois avoir vu quelque chose de ce style dans les GLEP, mais  je ne saurai exactement. L'objectif c'était justement de pouvoir définir des ensembles d'appli.
> 
> Du style, tu veux te faire un pc-réseau, alors tu aurais un méta package our installer tout ce qui serait suceptible de t'interesser .. Etc.. (Je me demande à ce point si tout comme toi je vais réussir à me faire comprendre.. )
> 
> mais je ne sais pas après si le but était de te donner la possibilité de créer des ensembles ou si c'était plutôt de fournir un moyen simple d'installer une game d'appli. A méditer donc, (mais après coup je suis quasiment sur que ça figure dans les GLEPs ..)

 

Pas mal le coup des metapackages. faudrait alors un système qui permette d'en creer à la volée, en lui donnant une description spécifique (le commentaire viendrait se coller là en fait). 

Enfin ça montre qu'il y a moyen de faire beaucoup plus propre qu'un commentaire dans un fichier.

----------

## novazur

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je pense que pour une bonne partie on a compris le truc. Fin personellement je vois vraiment trés bien ce que tu veux et en effet ça ne touche pas à la gestion des dépendances etc...ok.

 

bon !

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> En fait ce que tu veux c'est juste une sorte de moyen qui te donne le "feedback" , en quelque sorte, de ton installation et pourquoi tel paquet a été installé etc...

 

C'est une partie du besoin, oui.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> et là par exemple on saurait que php, mysql et apache ont été installés pour jinzora. Le problème qui se pose maintenant : imagines que tu installes une autre appli (là encore exemple totalment hypothétique : phpMp2) utilisant les dépendances dont a eu besoin jinzora.

 

Surtout pas, malheureux ! Tu es revenu au principe des dépendances, et je ne parle absolument pas des dépendances.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ces dépendances étant déjà installés elles ne vont pas être réinstallés donc. Du coup si tu fait "emerge --feedback phpMp2" il te dit qu'il a installés phpMp2 mais aucune dépendances qui lui sont liés.

 

Ben, évidemment, puisque c'est lié au système de gestion de dépendances. C'est pour ça que moi je parle d'un autre critère en supplément, mais surtout pas à la place des dépendances.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> - soit que l'inscription d'information "feedback" ne soit mise que si l'utilisateur l'a explicitement demandé ( ce qui reviendrait à ton commentaire en somme)

 

Ben oui, on y revient  :Wink: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> - soit que le feedback ne fonctionne que pour les paquet ayant dû installés des paquet ultra-spécifique et qui ne sont liés à aucun autre.

 

Donc, ce qui est dans le world, dont portage ne peut pas définir pourquoi cela a été installé.

C'est bien pour cela que ce dont je parle est une surcouche au fichier world. Que cela soit inscrit dedans, en terme de commentaire, ou pas, cela n'est vraiment pas important. Ce n'est pas la forme qui compte, ça se réfléchi après, mais c'est du fond qu'il est question, et auquel peu de gens ont pour l'instant porté attention dans cette discussion.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> L'idée du commentaire dans le fichier world et/ou emerge.log c'est assez "sale" on va dire.

 

La forme, on s'en fout, j'aurais d'ailleurs mieux fait de ne pas en parler en restant sur l'aspect fonctionnalité, mais certains auraient encore moins compris.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> qui plus est ça oblige l'utilisateur à le faire lui même genre emerge truc --comment "blablabla". C'est assez lourd 

 

Lourd ? non, pas du tout.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> à l'utilisation et qui plus est ça va obliger l'utilisateur à se forcer à faire quelque chose de cohérent sinon ça lui sera d'aucune utilité.

 

Mais justement, si ça ne lui est d'aucune utilité, pourquoi se forcerait-il à l'utiliser ? C'est une fonctionnalité pour certains usages, pas pour tous, et pas tout le temps.

Si je veux préciser que j'installe postfix pour telle ou telle raison, je le fais, mais si je ne veux pas le préciser parce que je sais très bien que je me souviendrai pourquoi je l'ai fait, je ne le précise pas, et rien n'a donc changé. C'est un +, pas un remplacement, et certainement pas un -.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Donc, de base ce système est pas interessant puisqu'il n'aide qu'à 1/3 du boulot l'utilistauer à se retrouver dans son installe  c'est qui est un peu dommage.

 

Il servira à une minorité de personne, certes, mais crois-tu vraiment que toutes les options de emerge sont utilisées par une majorité de personnes ?

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Réfléchis,

 

Merci, mais ça serait plutôt "réfléchissons ensemble" non ?

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> je pense qu'un système automatique serait plus adéquat, nettement même!

 

Il ne peut y avoir aucun automatisme à ce que je propose puisque justement, c'est le fondement même de l'idée, de pouvoir apporter une information à portage qu'il ne peut deviner. Personne à part moi ne sait pourquoi je fais emerge mplayer. Si ça se trouve, c'est juste pour avoir le plugin firefox.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est de la perennité de ton idée maintenant je pense qu'il te faut la soumettre aux developpeurs gentoo pour savoir si elle vaut le coup ou non. Et t'attends pas à un acceuil avec des "hourra c'est l'idée du siècle".

 

Alors, déjà, je ne soumettrai rien du tout à qui que ce soit d'autre.

J'ai pensé que ces forums étaient justement un lieu d'échange pour ce genre de sujet aussi et pas seulement pour de la hotline. Mais vu les réactions, je n'irai évidemment pas plus loin avec cette idée. Elle n'intéresse que moi, j'en prends acte, c'est tout, et très sincèrement, je n'en mourrai pas  :Smile: 

Cependant, la prochaine fois que j'aurai quelque chose à proposer (si cela m'arrive un jour), soit je ferai comme avant, et je le garderai pour moi, soit je soumettrai à Linus lui même pour validation  :Wink: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Loin de moi l'idée de te détourner de ton idée et de te décourager, mais avant de faire quoique ce soit (en production) reflechis y, étoffe là puis soumet là aux devs gentoo. Et là tu sauras si ça vaut le coup de la mettre en pratique ou pas.

 

Attends, tu as l'air de croire que je veuille développer ça moi même, là maintenant ? Mais absolument pas !

Comme je l'ai dit dès le début, c'était une idée à chaud, couchée ici comme ça, pour en discuter, et justement, pour y réfléchir avec d'autres qui auraient pu se sentir intéressés. Et si l'idée recevait un accueil positif, là, elle aurait pu aller plus loin.

J'ai bien souvent l'impression (et dans ce fil en particulier) que les posts sont lus en diagonale, et qu'on répond avant même d'avoir tout lu. Le PS de mon premier post ne pouvait pourtant pas prêter à confusion :

 *Quote:*   

> PS : Pas taper hein, c'est juste une idée en l'air, comme ça, à chaud...

 

----------

## truc

User-defined Package Sets

 *Quote:*   

> Et si l'idée recevait un accueil positif, là, elle aurait pu aller plus loin

 

Faut pas s'arreter si vite, beaucoup de personne ici ont réagit à chaud à ton idée qui elle aussi était donnée à chaud.. Bref, si on mele ça à un peu d'incompréhension et un lisage de post endiagonale, on arrive à peu près à ça..

Quoiqu'il en soit, ce qui est une bonne idée pour l'un n'est pas forcémenet une bonne idée pour et autre, et alors? soit! (prononcer Souate  :Laughing:  ) OSEF

Bref, j'ai regardé vite fait mais je pense que c'est le GLEP dont je te parlais..

----------

## novazur

 *truc wrote:*   

> Faut pas s'arreter si vite, beaucoup de personne ici ont réagit à chaud à ton idée qui elle aussi était donnée à chaud.. Bref, si on mele ça à un peu d'incompréhension et un lisage de post endiagonale, on arrive à peu près à ça..
> 
> Quoiqu'il en soit, ce qui est une bonne idée pour l'un n'est pas forcémenet une bonne idée pour et autre, et alors? soit!

 

Justement, je trouve affligeant de voir des gens juger aussi rapidement quelque chose dont ils n'ont pas cherché à comprendre l'essence. A la limite, ils n'en ressentent pas le besoin, ils passent leur chemin, mais venir expliquer que c'est inutile parce que ça ne les concerne pas, ça dénote un état d'esprit assez singulier.

 *truc wrote:*   

> Bref, j'ai regardé vite fait mais je pense que c'est le GLEP dont je te parlais..

 

Lu tout aussi vite, mais effectivement, ça semble correspondre.

Super, je ne suis pas le seul fou à avoir besoin de ce genre de choses  :Smile: 

Et puis, si ça a déjà été soumis, la question ne se pose plus  :Wink: 

Seul défaut, ça date quand même de 2004...

----------

## Poch

 *novazur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Justement, je trouve affligeant de voir des gens juger aussi rapidement quelque chose dont ils n'ont pas cherché à comprendre l'essence. A la limite, ils n'en ressentent pas le besoin, ils passent leur chemin, mais venir expliquer que c'est inutile parce que ça ne les concerne pas, ça dénote un état d'esprit assez singulier.
> 
> 

 

Mouais...

Un forum est par définition un lieu d'échange d'idées qui, parfois, sont contradictoires ou divergentes. Il est donc normal que certains utilisateurs du forum ne partagent pas ton idée. Et il est tout aussi normal qu'ils le fassent savoir. Enfin je pense...

Ce qui fait la "beauté" de ce forum, c'est sa réactivité et qui dit réactivité dit aussi réaction à chaud. Surtout quand dans le titre du thread il y le mot qui fera réagir/tilter tout gentooïste : portage. C'est évidemment un sujet ultra-sensible, qui déchaînera les passions (bon j'exagère peut-être, mais c'est l'esprit). Donc bon, il y a peut-être eu des réactions un peu (trop?) rapides, mais rien d'excessif je trouve...

Et tu déplores l'état d'esprit singulier des gens qui critiquent alors que dans ton premier post tu demandes ce qu'on pense de ton idée. Les gens y voyant des défauts, ou ne la trouvant pas terrible doivent donc s'abstenir de répondre? Il fallait alors écrire : "les gens qui trouvent mon idée bonne, dites-le. Les autres passez votre chemin"...(la aussi j'exagère p-e mais c'est pour montrer l'esprit, pas taper   :Wink:  )

Et puis, comme disait l'autre, "qui ne dit mot consent", il est donc logique qu'il y ait des réactions, et qu'elles soient parfois négatives...

Bon voila pour ma petite réaction... J'espère qu'elle ne sera pas mal interpretée. 

Edit : Et je ne veux surtout pas paraître agressif, c'est juste une petite remarque, pas une réaction indignée ni rien du genre, surtout que je trouve l'idée pas mauvaise du tout   :Smile:  , que du contraire!

Sinon la lecture de la GLEP est fort intéressante. Les Package Sets ca pourrait être vraiment pas mal. C'est un peu ça l'idée de base je pense...

Il y eu des suites à ce truc? Je trouve pas grand chose, mais je cherche pas vraiment non plus, j'ai pas trop le temps   :Sad:   ...

----------

## mr-ti

D'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est une manière de trier/cataloguer certains groupes d'ebuild de façon personnalisée. Pour moi c'est une excellente idée et pourrait même me servir...

----------

## novazur

 *Poch wrote:*   

> Bon voila pour ma petite réaction... J'espère qu'elle ne sera pas mal interpretée.

 

Point du tout.

 *Poch wrote:*   

> Edit : Et je ne veux surtout pas paraître agressif, c'est juste une petite remarque, pas une réaction indignée ni rien du genre

 

Rassure-toi, je l'ai bien pris comme tel.

De toutes les façons, mon ton est peut-être un peu froid, mais bon, il n'y avait pas mort d'homme non plus, et je n'étais prêt à provoquer personne en duel  :Wink: 

 *Poch wrote:*   

> , surtout que je trouve l'idée pas mauvaise du tout   , que du contraire!

 

Comme je l'ai déjà dit plusieurs fois, je crois que cette idée, ou du moins ce concept, ne peut réellement toucher que ceux qui ont justement ce besoin, alors que je comprends maintenant mieux que ça passe complètement à côté de ceux qui ne l'ont pas. J'ai du trop prendre mon cas pour une généralité au départ.

 *Poch wrote:*   

> Sinon la lecture de la GLEP est fort intéressante. Les Package Sets ca pourrait être vraiment pas mal. C'est un peu ça l'idée de base je pense...
> 
> Il y eu des suites à ce truc? Je trouve pas grand chose, mais je cherche pas vraiment non plus, j'ai pas trop le temps    ...

 

Moi, je vois un /etc/portage/sets qui existe sur mes gentoos mes plus anciennes, mais pas sur les plus récentes, je ne sais pas si cela a un rapport.

Sinon, pour revenir au principe, je pense que, puisque l'équipe Gentoo semble vouloir impliquer les utilisateurs dans la prise de décisions concernant l'évolution de la distrib et donc de ses outils, nous aurions tort de nous priver. Mais au lieu justement que chacun y aille, la fleur au fusil, il est sans aucun doute préférable d'en discuter entre utilisateurs, et de voir si déjà cela retient une attention suffisante, pour ensuite s'appuyer sur notre super-représentant pour (re-)placer l'idée habilement  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> Supposon que j'ai une machine, que je destine entre autres, à faire serveur de courrier. J'installe postfix/dovecot/squirrelmail etc... et donc leurs dépendances (donc apache/php...). Je trouve utile (puisque je dois actuellement le noter) de pouvoir regrouper ces installations, de façon, par exemple à pouvoir tous les désinstaller en même temps le jour où cette machine ne fait plus serveur de courrier. 

 

```
emerge -C postfix

emerge -C dovecot

emerge -C squirrelmail

emerge -uDN world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild
```

Aucun besoin de réécriture des applications existantes, ni meme de devoir entrer à la main des commentaires... Bien sur ce serait mieux si "emerge -C" supprimait par lui-meme les dépendances orphelines (ça, c'est une amélioration qui serait très utile). L'idée des metapaquets maison est également des plus utiles.

Tu vas me dire que, comme la première fois ce n'est qu'un exemple. Mais pourquoi est-ce que tu ne nous donnes pas directement un bon exemple plutot que de nous en donner des mauvais et nous expliquer : "mais ce n'est qu'un exemple espèces d'imbéciles qui ne voient pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez".

Certes je caricatures ton attitude. Néanmoins je te trouve vraiment hautain d'écrire des choses comme :

 *Quote:*   

> Justement, je trouve affligeant de voir des gens juger aussi rapidement quelque chose dont ils n'ont pas cherché à comprendre l'essence. A la limite, ils n'en ressentent pas le besoin, ils passent leur chemin, mais venir expliquer que c'est inutile parce que ça ne les concerne pas, ça dénote un état d'esprit assez singulier. 

 

ou de tourner au ridicule (je n'ai jamais parlé de "tout réécrire" mais d'"un gros travail de réécriture", je n'ai jamais prétendu que tu "voulais utiliser portage sans ebuild", etc.) ceux qui trouvent ton idée sans grand intéret (en comparaison de l'effort à fournir pour la mettre en place, car certes ce serait optionnel, néanmoins cela prendrait pas mal de temps aux développeurs) alors que tu ne nous donnes que des mauvais exemples de l'utilité de ton idée...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Je sens que je vais en prendre plein la gueule...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je sens que je vais en prendre plein la gueule... 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Pourquoi fais-tu une telle fixation sur l'installation par emerge ou pas ?

 

Je crois que tu as touché là au point sensible qui fait de Gentoo ce qu'elle est : son gestionnaire de paquets. Mais, à la différence des autres distributions sur le marché, gentoo est une méta-distribution, ce qui modifie totalement la façon dont elle fonctionne. Une discussion récente sur la mailing-list -dev en parlait très justement, en soulignant que le travail des équipes Gentoo était de faire de l'intégration de paquets. Or, si tu décide de passer outre emerge, pour installer un logiciel, alors tu perds tout l'intérêt de portage, et, du même coup, il semble délicat de demander aux développeurs une fonctionnalité afin que tu puisse te passer de leur outil. Plutôt que de fournir du travail pour permettre de se passer de la gestion via portage, je pense qu'il vaut effectivement mieux se concentrer sur l'écriture des ebuilds manquants, non ? Car la différence induite, pour un usager qui a besoin d'installer un programme hors-portage, est négligeable. Dans un cas, il faut remplir un fichier texte (c'est la méthode bien connue par tous ceux qui bidouillent un peu), de l'autre côté, laisser portage ajouter un champ de commentaires. Le résultat est fort semblable au final, non ?

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Soyons clairs et constructifs, pour avancer un peu. Tu es contre le principe de permettre l'ajout de commentaires lors d'installations par portage ? Pourquoi (en oubliant un peu les ebuilds stp) ?

 

Je crois que c'est là le point de discorde entre vous : oublier les ebuilds, pour moi aussi, ça veut dire nier portage, tout simplement.

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Un critique constructive, oui, mais une vue réductrice par le petit bout de la lorgnette...
> 
> Ceci dit, si ce que tu veux entendre dire est : "il faut faire des ebuilds pour tous les softs" alors, voilà, je l'ai dit, c'est bon là ? On peut revenir au sujet qui nous intéresse ? (si le sujet ne t'intéresse pas, tu es libre d'en ouvrir un autre tu sais).

 

Keep cool please... Un avis contradictoire est toujours bon à prendre, c'est comme ça que la communauté avance.

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Supposon que j'ai une machine, que je destine entre autres, à faire serveur de courrier. J'installe postfix/dovecot/squirrelmail etc... et donc leurs dépendances (donc apache/php...). Je trouve utile (puisque je dois actuellement le noter) de pouvoir regrouper ces installations, de façon, par exemple à pouvoir tous les désinstaller en même temps le jour où cette machine ne fait plus serveur de courrier.

 

C'est un bon exemple, plus représentatif du problème que tu cherche à résoudre, je crois. Mais la solution que tu suggérais ne va pas, à mon avis, assez loin. Ajouter un commentaire, c'est comme mettre "ne pas fumer" sur un paquet de cigarettes : c'est insuffisant. Ton exemple pose le problème d'une gestion de paquets par "groupes". L'idéal serait de rajouter des "labels" à des groupes de paquets installés ensemble, afin de pouvoir les désinstaller un jour, genre :

```
emerge postfix dovecot squirrelmail --label 'serveur mail'
```

Puis, plus tard, lorsque tu n'as plus besoin de ces paquets :

```
emerge --purge-label 'serveur mail'
```

Ca automatise totalement le processus en permettant la création simple de meta-paquets, directement par les utilisateurs, c'est une vraie avancée dans la gestion de paquets Gentoo, et ça résoud aussi le problème posé par ton premier exemple, si je ne m'abuse ? On pourrait par exemple imaginer un fichier /etc/portage/package.meta, rédigé comme suit :

```
serveur_mail: postfix dovecot squirrelmail
```

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Et je le répète, ceux qui n'ont jamais eu ce besoin ne peuvent évidemment pas le comprendre.

 

Ce genre commentaire est, lui aussi, largement superflu, je pense. En règle générale, les gens qui ne sentent pas concernés par un problème posé ne répondent pas dessus...

 *truc wrote:*   

> Faut pas s'arreter si vite, beaucoup de personne ici ont réagit à chaud à ton idée qui elle aussi était donnée à chaud.. Bref, si on mele ça à un peu d'incompréhension et un lisage de post endiagonale, on arrive à peu près à ça..

 

Sans compter que les imbrications d'interventions, avec des bloc 'quote' imbriqués rendent ce thread à peu près illisible (en tous cas, même après avoir lu 4 fois cette réponse de Novazur, j'y comprend toujours rien : trop de renvois tuent la lisibilité, je trouve).

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Justement, je trouve affligeant de voir des gens juger aussi rapidement quelque chose dont ils n'ont pas cherché à comprendre l'essence. A la limite, ils n'en ressentent pas le besoin, ils passent leur chemin, mais venir expliquer que c'est inutile parce que ça ne les concerne pas, ça dénote un état d'esprit assez singulier.

 

Hum... Personnellement, je n'ai vu aucun comportement tel que tu le décris. Je n'ai vu que des interventions de gens qui répondaient, avec courtoisie, à une suggestion, en essayant d'en comprendre le sens, sur la base d'un texte rédigé "à chaud", selon son auteur. Je ne les blâmerai pas : moi-même je suis un peu obtus, puisqu'il m'aura fallu une douzaine de tes posts pour comprendre à peu près (du moins je l'espère) ce que tu cherche à faire...

 :Arrow:  Pour conclure, je dirai que ton idée est très intéressante, et j'ajouterai que, n'étant jamais mieux servi que par soi-même, l'équipe de développement Gentoo recrute toujours...  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Bon, ça en fait des choses à lire.

Je viens de lire la GLEP 21 qui me semble assez correspondre à l'idée : on peut créer un fichier contenant un jeu de paquets qui nous intéressent. Bien entendu, en donnant un nom explicite, on peut retrouver le pourquoi du comment de l'installation de ces paquets.

On peut développer l'idée d'Anigel : utiliser l'option --label (pour reprendre sa dénomination. Une option comme --create-package-set correspondrait plus à la GLEP) qui se chargerait de créer le dit jeu de paquets, ce qui évite la fastidieuse(  :Rolling Eyes:  ) opération de création à la main du fichier par l'utilisateur. Rajouter une option comme --comment ou --label ( Pas selon l'idée d'Anigel cette fois  :Wink: ) qui pourrait là servir à rajouter un commentaire plus complet que le nom du jeu dans le fichier (Avec # en début de ligne comme totu commentaire qui se respecte  :Wink: )

Est-ce que ce genre d'idée correspond à la tienne ?

En tous cas, je soutiens l'idée de ne pas modifier la structure du fichier world. Je ne sais pas ce que compte faire les développeurs pour Portage 3 mais pour le moment, ça semble avoir trop de conséquences.

En tous cas, je pense que cette discussion peut mener à une ou plusieurs bonne idées qu'il pourrait être intéressant de présenter aux devs une fois bien définie(s)

EDIT : si l'idée se développe, ça pourrait être un bon point au près des développeurs si quelqu'un que le sujet intéresse, qui a du temps et les notions pour le coder fasse un petit essai de codage de la chose, pour voir ce que ça donne.

----------

## novazur

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Est-ce que ce genre d'idée correspond à la tienne ?

 

Oui.

----------

## novazur

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Bien sur ce serait mieux si "emerge -C" supprimait par lui-meme les dépendances orphelines (ça, c'est une amélioration qui serait très utile).

 

Tu ne connais pas portage.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je sens que je vais en prendre plein la gueule... 

 

Même pas, j'ai été très sobre, et pourtant, il y avait à dire, mais je l'ai déjà dit, inutile de répéter.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Or, si tu décide de passer outre emerge, pour installer un logiciel, alors tu perds tout l'intérêt de portage, et, du même coup, il semble délicat de demander aux développeurs une fonctionnalité afin que tu puisse te passer de leur outil.

 

Ce n'est absolument, mais vraiment absolument pas du tout ce que j'ai tenté d'expliquer.

Mal, probablement, la preuve.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Je crois que c'est là le point de discorde entre vous : oublier les ebuilds, pour moi aussi, ça veut dire nier portage, tout simplement.

 

Wah ! Dur de lire ça. "en oubliant les ebuilds" voulait juste dire que j'avais bien compris l'objection consistant à m'expliquer qu'il vallait mieux faire des ebuilds (ce que je n'ai jamais nié), et que ce n'était plus la peine de me ressasser la même chose une fois de plus. Je demandais donc un argument, ne tenant cette fois pas compte de cette objection là, s'il y en avait.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> C'est un bon exemple, plus représentatif du problème que tu cherche à résoudre, je crois. Mais la solution que tu suggérais ne va pas, à mon avis, assez loin.

 

C'est fort possible, et cela m'a été prouvé par la suite, mais c'était bien le but de cet appel à discussion.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ajouter un commentaire, c'est comme mettre "ne pas fumer" sur un paquet de cigarettes : c'est insuffisant. Ton exemple pose le problème d'une gestion de paquets par "groupes".

 

Oui, c'est pour cela que je n'ai cessé de parler de regroupement. Ceci dit, j'ai bien compris depuis que j'avais été beaucoup trop simpliste dans la présentation de mes exemples, et qu'il m'aurait fallu y réfléchir bien plus longtemps avant de poster. Seulement, ce n'était pas mon but (et je l'ai précisé), et je pensais pouvoir jetter l'idée ici sans pour autant avoir à le regretter de la sorte.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> L'idéal serait de rajouter des "labels"

 

Très franchement, qu'on l'appelle commentaire, label, étiquette ou tout ce que l'on veut, c'est la fonction qui compte, pas le nom qu'on lui donne.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> à des groupes de paquets installés ensemble,

 

Non justement, il ne faut surtout pas que ce soit parce qu'ils sont installés ensemble. Il faut pouvoir ajouter, supprimer des packages de ces sets/labels à volonté.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ca automatise totalement le processus en permettant la création simple de meta-paquets, directement par les utilisateurs, c'est une vraie avancée dans la gestion de paquets Gentoo, et ça résoud aussi le problème posé par ton premier exemple, si je ne m'abuse ?

 

Tout à fait, et je voyais même des outils permettant de traiter ces sets (j'aime bien la notion de set finalement  :Smile:  ), de lister les sets, de connaître le contenu d'un set, de désinstaller l'ensemble des packages d'un set, etc...

 *anigel wrote:*   

> On pourrait par exemple imaginer un fichier /etc/portage/package.meta, rédigé comme suit :
> 
> ```
> serveur_mail: postfix dovecot squirrelmail
> ```
> ...

 

Oui, mais ça, c'est la forme, et il y a une multitude de solutions pour la forme.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Sans compter que les imbrications d'interventions, avec des bloc 'quote' imbriqués rendent ce thread à peu près illisible (en tous cas, même après avoir lu 4 fois cette réponse de Novazur, j'y comprend toujours rien : trop de renvois tuent la lisibilité, je trouve).

 

Pourtant, tu découpes tout comme moi, et en relisant mon post, je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de déroutant. Je réponds point par point aux arguments avancés. Pas bien compliqué non plus. Seulement, c'est sûr qu'on ne peut pas comprendre la discussion en lisant ce seul message, mais c'est le propre d'une discussion.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Je n'ai vu que des interventions de gens qui répondaient, avec courtoisie

 

Nous n'avons vraiment pas la même définition de ce mot.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> puisqu'il m'aura fallu une douzaine de tes posts pour comprendre à peu près (du moins je l'espère) ce que tu cherche à faire...

 

Et le pire, c'est que je ne suis même pas convaincu que tu m'aies compris  :Sad: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  Pour conclure, je dirai que ton idée est très intéressante, et j'ajouterai que, n'étant jamais mieux servi que par soi-même, l'équipe de développement Gentoo recrute toujours... 

 

Je n'en ai absolument pas les compétences.

Mais justement, le souhait gentoo, de voir les utilisateurs s'impliquer plus, n'allait t'il pas dans le sens où même des non-développeurs pouvaient proposer des évolutions ?

Je n'ai alors vraiment rien compris à la démarche, ce doit être là mon erreur première.

----------

## titoucha

 *novazur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais justement, le souhait gentoo, de voir les utilisateurs s'impliquer plus, n'allait t'il pas dans le sens où même des non-développeurs pouvaient proposer des évolutions ?
> 
> Je n'ai alors vraiment rien compris à la démarche, ce doit être là mon erreur première.

 

J'ai lu avec soin tous les messages et je n'ai pas envie de rentrer dans la polémique mais par contre ce petit bout de message m'a fait réagir, c'est clair que les devs de Gentoo veulent que tout le monde s'implique plus dans le developpement de la distribution, par contre je pense que tu ne te rends pas compte ou tu fais semblant, mais tu viens de toucher au coeur même de la Gentoo et tu voudrais que les gens ne réagissent pas avec passion, c'est un peu le même débat que l'installateur graphique, c'est assez explosif   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Magic Banana

```
Tu ne connais pas portage. 
```

Installe un logiciel X nécessitant des dépendances non présentes sur ton système. Fais "emerge -C X", seul le logiciel en question est supprimé. Pas ses dépendances. Je me trompe ? (c'est possible mais alors explique moi)

```
j'ai été très sobre
```

Sur le forum oui. Le message personnel que tu m'a envoyé l'est nettement moins.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Encore, une fois, si, d'après toi, personne n'est à meme de comprendre ton idée parce que tes exemples sont trop "simplistes" (c'est toi qui l'écris), fais nous un bon exemple et on avancera un peu !

EDIT : Fautes de grammaire pas belles !  :Very Happy: Last edited by Magic Banana on Tue Aug 29, 2006 10:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Je vais expliquer plus franchement le fond de ma pensée, puisque la première fois n'a pas suffi, visiblement.

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Wah ! Dur de lire ça. "en oubliant les ebuilds" voulait juste dire que j'avais bien compris l'objection consistant à m'expliquer qu'il vallait mieux faire des ebuilds (ce que je n'ai jamais nié), et que ce n'était plus la peine de me ressasser la même chose une fois de plus. Je demandais donc un argument, ne tenant cette fois pas compte de cette objection là, s'il y en avait.

 

Tu as posé un problème, et fait une suggestion. Tu as eu des remarques, en nombre important, de gens qui s'intéressent à ton intervention et la critiquent (au sens positif du terme). Il y a eu quasi-unanimité en ce sens. A mon avis, ça peut vouloir dire 2 choses :

Soit tu t'es mal exprimé, et les gens ont tous compris de travers le fond de ta pensée. Serait-ce à dire qu'il faut reformuler, plutôt que de rentrer dans le lard des autres avec des remarques sèches ?

Soit tu t'es bien exprimé, et les autres sont unanimement d'un avis contraire. Dont acte ?

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Oui, c'est pour cela que je n'ai cessé de parler de regroupement. Ceci dit, j'ai bien compris depuis que j'avais été beaucoup trop simpliste dans la présentation de mes exemples, et qu'il m'aurait fallu y réfléchir bien plus longtemps avant de poster. Seulement, ce n'était pas mon but (et je l'ai précisé), et je pensais pouvoir jetter l'idée ici sans pour autant avoir à le regretter de la sorte.

 

Si tu présente les choses succintement, et sans une mise en forme réfléchie, ne demande pas aux autres usagers de comprendre du premier coup le fond de ta pensée.

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Très franchement, qu'on l'appelle commentaire, label, étiquette ou tout ce que l'on veut, c'est la fonction qui compte, pas le nom qu'on lui donne.

 

Je reformule, c'est tout... C'est une manière vieille comme le monde de vérifier que l'élève a compris le discours du maître...

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Pourtant, tu découpes tout comme moi, et en relisant mon post, je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de déroutant. Je réponds point par point aux arguments avancés. Pas bien compliqué non plus. Seulement, c'est sûr qu'on ne peut pas comprendre la discussion en lisant ce seul message, mais c'est le propre d'une discussion.

 

Ce n'était pas une critique, juste une remarque. De plus en plus de CMS proposent des fonctions qui interdisent ce genre de fonctions, et obligent les usagers à un dialogue plus "fluide". Globalement, c'est souvent plus lisible. phpBB propose les quotes, et on s'en sert. Rien que de très normal là-dedans... Par contre, je te trouve un peu susceptible  :Wink:  ... Et si tu imagine que je me suis permis d'intervenir avec un texte aussi long, sans avoir lu l'intégralité du thread, tu te fourre le doigt dans l'oeil...

Dans un autre registre, et ce sera ma dernière intervention sur ce sujet avant que je me mette en colère, je vais te donner ma définition de la courtoisie, via des exemples de ce que je ne veux plus voir ici :

"Tu ne connais pas portage."

"Bah, je me doutais que l'on me ferait ce genre de réponse. Il faut voir plus loin que le bout de son nez parfois"

"Un critique constructive, oui, mais une vue réductrice par le petit bout de la lorgnette..."

"si le sujet ne t'intéresse pas, tu es libre d'en ouvrir un autre tu sais"

"PS: je pensais les utilisateurs gentoo un peu moins "conservateurs" et plus ouverts d'esprit."

"Justement, je trouve affligeant de voir des gens juger aussi rapidement quelque chose dont ils n'ont pas cherché à comprendre l'essence"

... Et j'en passe, je n'ai pas que ça à faire de ma matinée...

PS : tu disais que toi aussi tu faisais tes ebuilds, que tu proposais sur bgo... Alors tu as le niveau pour rejoindre l'équipe qui les crée  :Wink:  !

----------

## Bapt

L'idée du package-set me semble intéressante, mais je pense qu'elle n'a pas été développée car elle peut tout à fait être remplacée par un ebuild vide ayant pour dépendance l'ensemble des packages voulu, par exemple le metapackage gnome, kde, ... Cet ebuild aurait un nom "intelligent" et une description "intelligente".

Concernant l'idée du label/commentaire c'est un très bonne idée, mais les inpacts ne sont pas minimes, quelque soit l'endroit où serait posé le label en question (world, packages.meta) etc. Beaucoup de script liés directement et indirectement devrait être retouchés, les fonctions de completions bash et zsh, portage (ou concurents) aussi et en profondeur.

Les développeurs de gentoo sont ouvert à toute nouvelle proposition, mais sont très réticents à toucher d'un coup et en profondeur les fichiers qui font la base de gentoo (world par exemple) car il faut faire avec l'éxistant, ce n'est plus et de loin une distribution en création qui est en train de se chercher et de modifier en profondeur les choses d'un seul coup obligeant du même coup tout ces utilisateurs à mettre les mains dans le camboui. Ils veulent des évolutions cohérentes et si possible le plus transparente possible : regarde comment a été rajouté /etc/portage, un modif de portage pour le gérer, les script ont suivit petit à petit et roule, l'ancien fonctionnement /etc/make.conf uniquement était toujours valable.

Modifier world implique : modification de portage pour le support, jusque là rien d'extraordinaire, un update pour les user et la fonctionnalité leur est disponible. Maintenant, combien de scripts/progs intégrés à portage accèdent à world ? beaucoup, combien de awk dans les scripts existant ne seront plus valides, etc. Si maintenant tu es en mesure dans ta proposition de circonscicre les impactes, alors tu seras pris au sérieux par les dev car ils se rendront compte que tu n'es pas comme tout ceux qui ont une idée tu genre "tiens si gentoo faisait ça, c'est facile  :Smile: " mais que tu as étudier le cas dans le contexte gentoo et que tu proposes en prenant en compte le maximum de paramètre, même si tu es humain et que tu ne peux pas tous les prévoir.

Maintenant si tu veux voir ce genre de fonctionnalités intégrées le plus simple reste de proposer un GLEP, et si possible de faire une liste de tout ce que ça peut impacter, et sur quoi il faut travailler, si en plus tu peux (tout le monde n'est pas développeur) fournir des patchs pour les parties principale, en guise de proof of concept, ce serait l'idéal.

Avoir une idée c'est bien, et il s'agit là d'une bonne idée, la proposée comme tu l'as fait c'est encore mieux, accepter le débats, même si tu te fais détruire ton idée par des gens qui ne semblent pas comprendre c'est indispensable (ça permet de s'assurer que ton idée tien debout, qu'elle peut être poussée dans ces retranchement et être valable.)

Pour un exemple de l'ouverture des dev gentoo regarde le thread sur gentoo-dev concernant paludis, ils sont prêt à accepter un remplacer portage par un concurrent si il est au moins iso-fonctionnel, et refusent de faire des modifs en profondeur à cause de paludis. 

Pour arrivé au bout a de très simple modification moins coûteuses que ce que tu propose (dans le cas en question : création d'un virtual/portage et sortie de python de "system") et transparent pour nous les utilisateurs : ~300 mails : critique agressive, blahblah inutile, discution technique, tout ça pour aboutir au fait que la proposition initiale était trop coûteuse pour être faite d'un coup et arriver à un compromis (celui cité précedémment).

----------

## Trevoke

J'arrive apres la bataille?

Au moins mon cheval est frais!

Voila le seul interet que je trouve a la proposition de l'OP (interet allechant car je suis coupable de la faiblesse) : apres deux ans d'utilisation malpropre d'une Gentoo (j'installe tout ce qui m'interesse, YOUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII), il reste beaucoup de trucs completement inutiles installes et ce serait bien de savoir pourquoi j'ai ants installe, par exemple..

L'idee qu'il propose permettrait donc de voir pourquoi un package est necessaire.

Problemes : 

a) Multiples dependances! glibc va etre necessaire au bon fonctionnement de beaucoup de programmes...

b) Les paquets genre openoffice, firefox, bref... Tous les paquets de la fin ne dependent de rien.

C'est-a-dire que de toute facon ca va pas etre propre comme solution. Autant utiliser udept, qui t'a deja ete propose dans ce thread, et qui marche d'enfer...

A moins que tu aies une idee pour pallier aux faiblesses que j'ai enoncees?

----------

## kopp

Bon, je ressort ce truc de là où il était enterré.

J'ai voulu commencer mon taf d'userrep aujourd'hui plein de bonnes volontés pour relancer des développeurs etc. et donc je retourne sur la page de la GLEP 21 et je vois qu'elle a été mise à jour et qu'un autre développeur ( Antarus ) a pris la relève.

Après un peu de recherche avant de le contacter, j'ai trouvé ceci : il semblerait donc qu'on soit proche de voir quelque chose d'intéressant être mis en place  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Bon, je viens de parler avec Antarus pour en savoir plus sur son implémentation.

Voilà un résumé :

Il n'y aura pas de creation et d'ajout de commentaire à la volée

Les commentaires sont possibles dans les jeux de paquets définis par l'utilisateur avec un # en début de ligne

(Bon ok, il n'y a que deux points, mais je voulais utiliser la balise List   :Embarassed:  )

Petits détails:

La création à la volée demande nécessite de modifier du code python pour les gérer comme world etc, c'est n'est pas le but ici.

Surtout, ça ne remplace qu'une petite ligne bash donc c'est pas très utile de se tracasser pour ça. Idem pour les commentaires.

L'ajout de commentaires est possible dans ces fichiers, car ils ne sont pas gérés de la même manière que les fichiers world et system.

On ne peut pas ajouter de commentaire dans world

Pour conclure, on aura bien les fonctionnalités voulues (sets et commentaire), on aura juste pas l'interface voulue. Rien n'empêche quelqu'un décrire le code pour  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

iopiop, ce matin (dans le métro...  :Laughing:  ) j'pensais à quelque chose, et ça m'a amené à ce sujet:

Pourquoi (en attendant que l'amélioration soit faite dans portage..) ne pas créer toi même des éespèce de 'meta-ebuild', avec des noms qui te parlent, et qui quand tu les installes (les méta ebuilds) ça t'installe les autres programmes dont tu as besoin(que tu auras mis en dépendance pour ce meta-ebuild.

Puis quand tu n'en veux plus, tu désinstalle le meta, et emerge --depcleanet ça devrait être bon?

----------

